# Wow, WWE sucks now



## Jazz (Sep 28, 2007)

It's just TOO fake.  Like Theodore long last week (apparently) had a Heaart Attack :\

And it was during his (totally fake) wedding.  My God, How long has Wrestling been like this?


----------



## Neji (Sep 28, 2007)

a few years i'd say.


one time a few years ago when Kurt Angle was brand new (and still had hair) they threw all his Olympic gold medals off a bridge. That was one of the fakest moments I remember.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 28, 2007)

It's been fake ever since WWF turned into WWE. Man, I miss the good old ECW


----------



## buff cat (Sep 28, 2007)

You mean it didn't always suck?
I thought it was _always_ fake. ><


----------



## Peccas (Sep 28, 2007)

the new under taker sucks 

but wrestling has just gotten way to stupid to watch


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm moving this to the theater since this is more about Television then anything else.


----------



## Iria (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah its kinda ridiculous :/

*moves to sports bar*


----------



## Neji (Sep 28, 2007)

I didn't even know that there was a Sports sections


----------



## Rori (Sep 28, 2007)

I stopped watching like, 2 years ago.

Just lost interest.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2007)

Leorio said:


> It's just TOO fake.  Like Theodore long last week (apparently) had a Heaart Attack :\
> 
> And it was during his (totally fake) wedding.  My God, How long has Wrestling been like this?



*I drew the line a couple of weeks ago. I was once a big fan of WWE and even got many people back into watching it. But after conformation after so many years that the plot was as fake as a wig, I just gave up. I knew things were fake but I really wanted to believe that some of the affairs were real. Nope. They are lies. The marriage with Theodore Long, Kali's chop, Undertaker's tombstone ......it's really heartbreaking to admit such a thing. Let the new generation take up from the old and watch it. Find something else, that's what I did. *


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 28, 2007)

IMO, it started sucking since the WWF vs. WCW/ECW storyline concluded. I don't like calling it WWE...


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> IMO, it started sucking since the WWF vs. WCW/ECW storyline concluded. I don't like calling it WWE...



*They have no other choice and were forced to change the name in court because another company had the name. That's why if you ever see a flashback that occurred during WWF, the name is always blocked out. *


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 28, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *They have no other choice and were forced to change the name in court because another company had the name. That's why if you ever see a flashback that occurred during WWF, the name is always blocked out. *



I already know about that, a dispute with the World Wildlife Fund...I thought it was stupid.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 28, 2007)

I still watch it, even though its no where near as good as it use to be during the attitude era. It started sucking back in 01 during the Invasion storyline. 2002 was their worst year financialy. Yes, it sucked that bad. But right now, it's getting a lil bit better, even thought it still sucks kinda. But look on the bright side, edge will be back at survivor series, and Jericho will be back at no mercy.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 28, 2007)

I guess buying off WCW wasn't a good thing then?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2007)

one time when batista was backhanding someone..he missed and the guy still fell down


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Sep 28, 2007)

It has kinda _always_ sucked


----------



## drache (Sep 28, 2007)

RodMack said:


> I guess buying off WCW wasn't a good thing then?


 
Apparently not.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, I stopped watching at the end of sixth grade, because I couldn't kid myself any more...And it's a fucking soap opera, honestly. Forced weddings, long lost sons (literally), I mean, how about they wrestle...or am I mis-comprehending "wrestling"


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 28, 2007)

This is nothing new. WWE is fake in its entirety and has become extremely ridiculous to me. Back in the day it had wrestlers which were worthy of the hype and on the whole it had more quality, which it's completely lost. I've come to realise that you have to be either young or just plain infatuated with wrestling to even slightly enjoy it.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 29, 2007)

I miss the DX of 98 and Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 29, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I miss the DX of 98 and Stone Cold Steve Austin



You're not the only one. Those were the days, i'll tell you that. Austin vs mcmahon, dx vs the nation, hhh vs the rock. Mankind vs taker. It dont get no better than that.


----------



## KnighT-oF-WolF (Sep 29, 2007)

I stopped watching WWE after The Rock left, he was just that awesome.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 29, 2007)

I stopped watching a few years ago. I recently popped back in 2 weeks ago and saw this nonsense about Vince's son being a midget or something. 

I am so glad that I stopped watching.


----------



## drache (Sep 29, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I miss the DX of 98 and Stone Cold Steve Austin


 
Those were really good days (Austin Deconstruction anyone?)


----------



## ownageprince (Sep 29, 2007)

lolz obviously..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 29, 2007)

The stone cold beer truck segment was the greatest moment in raw history, right next to mankind winnin the title.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 29, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> You're not the only one. Those were the days, i'll tell you that. Austin vs mcmahon, dx vs the nation, hhh vs the rock. Mankind vs taker. It dont get no better than that.



Damn Straight


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 29, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> The stone cold beer truck segment was the greatest moment in raw history, right next to mankind winnin the title.



 makes me think Triple H is trying to scream to us "PLEASE ACCEPT ME TO BE THE NEW STONE COLD!!!! I'm a badass now, I am Mr. McMahon's arch rival now, I'm unpredictible, I beat people up really bad, I'm anti authority, blah blah blah"

I couldn't help but roll my eyes when I read that.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 29, 2007)

I stopped watching wrestling when they changed to WWE. Only at that time I just knew that wrestling was fake. Ever since then, the sucky-ness of wrestling started to happened!!


----------



## Jackal (Sep 29, 2007)

......................


non-explody said:


> You mean it didn't always suck?
> I thought it was _always_ fake. ><


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 29, 2007)

No kidding. I've stopped watching ever since Summer.


----------



## Instant Karma (Sep 29, 2007)

I haven't seen it since the summer.    I miss Stone Cold, The Rock, DX, and Mankind. After 2002 or so it really lost some of it's luster for me. I still go to some of the shows because my friend gets the tickets for free through a hookup. It's not the same though.   I think i might start watching it again in a few weeks though if only for a bit since Chris Jericho is coming back.


----------



## Jackal (Sep 29, 2007)

...............................


KnighT-oF-WolF said:


> I stopped watching WWE after The Rock left, he was just that awesome.


----------



## Toffeeman (Sep 29, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> IMO, it started sucking since the WWF vs. WCW/ECW storyline concluded.



qft.......


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 29, 2007)

as much as I don't care for it anymore, my mom is a huge undertaker fan, and we goto the live venues in San Jose, Sacramento and Stockton, CA., they are alot of fun


----------



## TheWon (Sep 29, 2007)

It started to suck once Vince bought out ECW and WCW. No competition! No one to push them in story writing and matches. I was more of a fan of WCW. During the Legion of Doom and Then the NWO era. Right now there are just not that many real stars. When it comes to new talent Randy Orton and Batista are some of the only ones who could be in the old WWE or WCW.


----------



## Broleta (Sep 29, 2007)

WWE has been crap since 2003-2004. Watch Total Non-stop Action, 9PM every Thursday on Spike TV in the US and on Bravo in the UK.


----------



## drache (Sep 29, 2007)

Broleta said:


> WWE has been crap since 2003-2004. Watch Total Non-stop Action, 9PM every Thursday on Spike TV in the US and on Bravo in the UK.


 
That show might actually give WWE some competetion and yes Vince buying out his competition turned out to be one of the worst things he could have done.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 29, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> makes me think Triple H is trying to scream to us "PLEASE ACCEPT ME TO BE THE NEW STONE COLD!!!! I'm a badass now, I am Mr. McMahon's arch rival now, I'm unpredictible, I beat people up really bad, I'm anti authority, blah blah blah"
> 
> I couldn't help but roll my eyes when I read that.



If thats the case, then everyone is tryna be the new stone cold. Cena, hhh, shawn michaels, etc. They all feuded with mcmahon. So you cant bash hhh only.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 29, 2007)

It has been sucking for a long time now. All the best superstars are mostly gone. Guerrero and Benoit are out of the picture too. It's not radical anymore.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 29, 2007)

Man...I miss ECW...real shit. I fucking miss the Dudley Brothers, Spike Dudley, Sandman (when he was actually badass), Tajiri, and most importantly, ROB. VAN. DAMN!


----------



## NarutoPrincess (Sep 30, 2007)

It really does suck now.

People like The Rock, Triple H, and Stone Cold made the show. Those are not the only ones, they're just the only ones I felt like naming.

I miss when the Hardy Boyz were new and together. They were exciting to watch. I miss DX saying "suck it". I miss Stone Cold pouring beer on people. I miss The Rock doing his eyebrow and saying "do you smell what the rock is cooking" or "The Rock says..". Kane had hair and a mask back then. AND HE DIDN'T TALK. The Undertaker was more intimidating.

The list just goes on and on...​


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 30, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]HjDzR7s_CnM[/YOUTUBE]

It's from the PS1, but I tried. Just something to get people to reminisce on the past...


----------



## December (Sep 30, 2007)

I used to like it back in like 2000, but it went downhill.


----------



## Broleta (Sep 30, 2007)

I love this tribute to the WWF, it has so many great memories;
[YOUTUBE]BQDQ_qga53E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shawn_D (Sep 30, 2007)

As been said...After the attitude era it's been garbage.  I only watch because my son thinks it's good...


----------



## Cax (Sep 30, 2007)

^ Dude, wrestling used to be so fucking cool.


----------



## Broleta (Sep 30, 2007)

Wrestling still can be cool! WWE sucks ass though so you could try another promotion. I recommend Ring of Honor if you're looking for the best pure wrestling and Total Nonstop Action if you're looking for a mix of brilliant wrestling, recognisable faces (Sting, Kurt Angle, Dudleys, Steiners etc) and storylines.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 2, 2007)

Broleta said:


> I love this tribute to the WWF, it has so many great memories;
> [YOUTUBE]BQDQ_qga53E[/YOUTUBE]



What song is that?


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 2, 2007)

Right when the Rock left is when I stop caring. 

Right after this quote wrestling started to suck

Rock:
_God my name is Billy and I just won King of the Ring and everyone still thinks that I absolutely suck

Bob

But name is Billy

It doesnt matter what your name is. You must go find the most electrifying man in sport entertainment today 

But But But

Know your roll and shut your mouth.

Rocky Rocky Rocky_

I seriously loled hard when I heard this and everything after that quote starting to suck for me.


----------



## Broleta (Oct 2, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> What song is that?



Blurry by Puddle of Mud.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 3, 2007)

I remember the Harts and 1-2-3 Kid. How sick iz...


----------



## Shawn_D (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Gai said:


> Right when the Rock left is when I stop caring.
> 
> Right after this quote wrestling started to suck
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Cloud (Oct 3, 2007)

Its really bad now. I used to watch it a year back to kill time.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 3, 2007)

I hate WWE now too.

I liked it when Goldburg,The rock,Stone Cold Steve Austin,Old School Undertaker and Kane.Its all gay now.There plot is falling apart,piece by piece.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 3, 2007)

Unmasking Kane was a horrid decision, IMO.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 3, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Unmasking Kane was a horrid decision, IMO.



Turning him into a necrophiliac was even worse. (FAC U HHH)

P.S. Bring back the REAL ECW.

Better yet

Bring back Paul Heyman


----------



## EJ (Oct 3, 2007)

I loved all the 1990's to 2000 WWF. Nothing more.

The best time I remember watching wrestling was when The Rock had issues with Generation X.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 3, 2007)

Espionage said:


> I loved all the 1990's to 2000 WWF. Nothing more.
> 
> The best time I remember watching wrestling was when The Rock had issues with Generation X.



What time are you talking about? Are you talking about the time in 98 when the rock and the nation had beef with dx, or the time in 2000 when the rock had issues with dx/mcmahon hemsley regime?


----------



## EJ (Oct 3, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> What time are you talking about? Are you talking about the time in 98 when the rock and the nation had beef with dx, or the time in 2000 when the rock had issues with dx/mcmahon hemsley regime?



EDIT:

I like the 2000 DX-mcmahon  time period better. But both were perfect in they're own ways. I think the Rock had a better character as him being cocky in the Nation


----------



## Dark Serge (Oct 3, 2007)

Wrestling started goin down hill when Bret Hart left the WWF.....
Wrestling officially died with Owen Hart..


----------



## Ember* (Oct 4, 2007)

gesy hyuga said:


> one time when batista was backhanding someone..he missed and the guy still fell down



rotfl, I know man, I have seen mistakes like that also, too many times to be honest 


Espionage said:


> I loved all the 1990's to 2000 WWF. Nothing more.
> 
> The best time I remember watching wrestling was when The Rock had issues with Generation X.



Yeah WWF was great from 1990's- 2000, it was special, now I dont know whats happened 


Dark Serge said:


> Wrestling started goin down hill when Bret Hart left the WWF.....
> Wrestling officially died with Owen Hart..



Bret Hart was legendary, I kinda agree lol, when he went things changed, imo he ruled the 1990 era


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 4, 2007)

Dark Serge said:


> Wrestling started goin down hill when Bret Hart left the WWF.....
> Wrestling officially died with Owen Hart..



I think wrestling started going downhill when mcmahon bought wcw, and the "invasion" storyline begin, but to each his own.


----------



## Broleta (Oct 4, 2007)

Wrestlemania 17 was the peak of it for me! Such an awesome event top to bottom. 18 was pretty good, 19 had lots of good matches and star power, 20 was alright and every one after that sucked imo; Wrestlemania 23 was fucking horrible.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 4, 2007)

cena is out from 6 months to a year


----------

